# .410 double



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've decided to get into the market for a .410 double shotgun. Thought I'd ask for some opinions on makes n models. I've looked at an O/U from Tri-Star that looked like a pretty decent gun given the price point.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My first shotgun was a Stevens double .410, I've refinished the stock and its quite a beautiful gun now. 

I don't like .410's as much however now that I've become more experienced. It just doesn't have the shot capacity and cripples too often. IMO, if someone wants to be on the smaller side of the shotgun gauge spectrum, a 28GA is far more useful and ammo costs nearly the same. 


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> My first shotgun was a Stevens double .410, I've refinished the stock and its quite a beautiful gun now.
> 
> I don't like .410's as much however now that I've become more experienced. It just doesn't have the shot capacity and cripples too often. IMO, if someone wants to be on the smaller side of the shotgun gauge spectrum, a 28GA is far more useful and ammo costs nearly the same.
> 
> -DallanC


I broke out one of my Mod 42 Winchesters this year and have purchased some of the new TSS shot loads from Federal. I am going to us it for turkeys this spring.

But for the most part I agree with you on choosing a .28 over a .410 for most hunting applications, especially any wing shooting. Even at that, I believe the TSS loads are the only thing that make the .28 a viable hunting(wing shooting) shotgun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I bought a Stroger over 20 years ago that is a .410 side by side. I have used it to take more grouse than I can remember. It is a great little gun that you can throw behind the truck seat and not worry about. It wasn't that expensive and the owner of the gun shop where I ordered it from ordered himself one when he saw mine. 

Great little guns.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd go no smaller than with a 20 gauge


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a Yildiz 410 O/U and love that little gun. Now I need a twin in a 28. The only problem is they are only available from Academy Sports and they won't ship one here.

Fun little skeet gun. I loaded some #9 TSS for a duck shoot in the near future.

I'm not so sure I'd shoot TSS in a Mod 42? To nice of a gun!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I broke out one of my Mod 42 Winchesters this year and have purchased some of the new TSS shot loads from Federal. I am going to us it for turkeys this spring.
> 
> But for the most part I agree with you on choosing a .28 over a .410 for most hunting applications, especially any wing shooting. Even at that, I believe the TSS loads are the only thing that make the .28 a viable hunting(wing shooting) shotgun.


BP, trolling? or do you really believe what you typed about the 28 and wingshooting?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> I've decided to get into the market for a .410 double shotgun. Thought I'd ask for some opinions on makes n models. I've looked at an O/U from Tri-Star that looked like a pretty decent gun given the price point.


Take a look at the ATI or Stevens 555 as well along with the mossy silver reserve 2 (I have the original silver reserve in 410) in that price range. Non of them are necessarily something you'd want to shoot professional skeet with but they should be solid for the low round counts of hunting for a long time.

Sure heard a lot of good things about the yildiz like Jerry's but you have to go east to get them.

If ya aren't sold on the o/u look at tri stars viper g2. I have two in 28 and now picked one up in 410 and so far I think I'm really going to like it. Sure had a blast opening day on doves with it.

Good luck in your selection.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

410s rock!

I use a single shot on grouse and it does great. 

I’d love a SxS or OU in 410 though.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for all your thoughts. Just an FYI. I already have a 28 guage SxS. I love that gun. I kinda have a thing for shotguns and am looking to collect at least one gun in every guage. I would mostly use the .410 for training kids, shooting pigeons when dog training, hunting Ruffies, Ptarmigan Dove and Quail. I am sure that an O/U .410 is going to be added to my collection. At this point it's just choosing the make n model.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have access to Academy, a Yildiz O/U is nice.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The other day I was in Scheels and happened to pick up a Tri Star o/u in 410. Holy crap that thing weighs more than my 12 gauge Citori!


They had some Stephens 28ga o/us which were much lighter in weight, so I bet they make them in 410 as well.


Then I went to Cabelas (it was a productive day) and looked at a really nice 410 SxS (cant remember the brand, but the model was something like a "Plantation" model) and that thing was super expensive but sexy as all get out.


Honestly, I would want a CZ at this point though. I think you would do pretty well with it for fit and finish. 


My rambling is confusing me now... I better go home. Its been a long day in the office.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Then I went to Cabelas (it was a productive day) and looked at a really nice 410 SxS (cant remember the brand, but the model was something like a "Plantation" model) and that thing was super expensive but sexy as all get out.


Yes, that Dickinson seems to be a real looker. I have been thinking about those for quite awhile. Instead, I bought a Browning 20 SXS and a Savage 410 SXS, really I kind of wish I would have gone the Dickinson 20 gauge side by side.


----------

